# Java Aplikation In programm binden



## micha1621 (15. Mrz 2010)

hallo..
ich habe ein kleines problem.. ich möchte für mein programm eine java aplikation einbinden.
nun ist es so das ich von java keine ahnung habe.. aber von programmen und programmieren..
könnte mir deshalb jemand helfen aus dieser seite mir das java code rauszuschreiben..
so das ich ihn in mein programm einbinden kann.?

hier der link..
Chat - Knuddels.de

hier ist auch das bild was für ein stück des javas ich genau haben möchte...





vieleicht noch ein paar tips wenn ich den  server nicht erreiche mit dem programm..
soll heißen wie pfadangeben von den *.sripten auf dem server oder so..


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Mrz 2010)

was denn für einen java-code raus zuschreiben???


----------



## micha1621 (15. Mrz 2010)

ich habe ja gesagt das ich keine ahnung habe und den quellcode kann ich hier nicht posten weil leider ich nicht so viel zeichen schreiben darf..

dashalb bitte ich euch ja das ihr ihn mal anseht..
sollte das programm fertiggestellt werden mit eurer hilfe werdet ihr namendlich erwähnt auf meiner homepage.


----------



## Gastredner (15. Mrz 2010)

micha1621 hat gesagt.:


> nun ist es so das ich von java keine ahnung habe.. aber von programmen und programmieren..


Aber keine Ahnung vom Unterschied Java <-> JavaScript? Gut, soll auch vorkommen - aber mittlerweile doch wohl weniger häufig.
Merke: Java ist *nicht* JavaScript!
Womit hast du - programmiertechnisch gesehen - denn Erfahrung?

Abgesehen davon bezweifle ich einfach mal, dass dein Ansinnen vollkommen - oder überhaupt - legal ist. Steht sogar im HTML-Text bzw. dem eingebetteten JavaScript selbst:

```
/* Copyright (C) 2007 reCAPTCHA. Please contact us if you are thinking of modifying & hosting this file. */
```
Wenn schon, dann solltest du dich also an reCAPTCHA wenden...


----------



## micha1621 (15. Mrz 2010)

nein ich mache kein scheiß.. soll auch alles legal sein.
ich will möchte jedeglich ein programm schreiben was die java aplikation 
beinhaltet.

wer schon mal bei knuddels war oder ist.
kennt es alles leuft über befehle..
und ich möchte mir einfach eine andere benutzeroberflasche gestalten wo ich nicht mehr 
die befehle nachfragen muß sondern alle in dem programm hinterlegt sind..
auch smileys und co..
es soll mir und anderen usern das leben bei knuddels leichter machen..

ich weiß ja nicht das daß verboten ist..
ich meine wer kann sich schon über 100 befehle im kopf behalten.?
das ist jetzt nur eine ironische frage. brauch also nicht beantwortet werden..
also ich kann es nicht .. ich muß da immer nachsehen und andere fragen.
deshalb bitte ich euch das ihr mir in meinem unterfangen hilft..

mfg.
micha1621


----------



## Gastredner (15. Mrz 2010)

micha1621 hat gesagt.:


> nein ich mache kein scheiß.. soll auch alles legal sein.
> ich will möchte jedeglich ein programm schreiben was die java aplikation
> beinhaltet.


Okay, ich muss mich korrigieren - neben dem gesamten JavaScript-Gewurschtel gab es dennoch ein Applet.



> wer schon mal bei knuddels war oder ist.
> kennt es alles leuft über befehle..
> und ich möchte mir einfach eine andere benutzeroberflasche gestalten wo ich nicht mehr
> die befehle nachfragen muß sondern alle in dem programm hinterlegt sind..
> ...


Befehle? Was für Befehle? Du meinst etwas in Richtung BB-code, wie er hier im Forum verwendet wird?
Beispiel:

```
[noparse][b]fett[/b][/noparse]
;) - Smilie
[noparse][CODE]Diese Codebox
```
[/noparse]
[/CODE]
Was du also gerne hättest wäre eine eigenständige Applikation, die du auf deinem Rechner starten und mit dem knuddels-Chat verbinden kannst und die dir Buttons für alle möglichen Gimmicks bereitstellt, oder?



> ich weiß ja nicht das daß verboten ist..


Das ist jetzt die große Frage: Wäre so etwas legal?
Vorsichtshalber würde ich mal eher auf "Nein" tippen.
Wobei mir momentan auch technisch dazu nix einfallen würde. Klar, Applets kann man bspw. über den Applet-Viewer starten - aber nicht fernsteuern oder irgendwie manipulieren, wie man es für eine neue GUI ja müsste. Theoretisch könnte man das Applet dekompilieren, aber das dürfte dann definitiv illegal sein.


----------



## micha1621 (15. Mrz 2010)

ich verstehe gerade nur bahnhof..

1 ) ja zu dem bbcodes..
die will ich in meine programm oberfläche einbinden als liste .. so das es alles viel einfacher wird.. 
2) die Aplikation oder das stück java was ich brauche will ich ja nicht verändern will es nur 
in meinem programm einbinden. ich will nicht dran rumschrauben da ich so oder so nicht weiß wie das geht..

kann dir mal meine vorstellung hier in ein bild packen wie es aussehen soll..




natürlich ist es bearbeitet das bild weil mir fehlt ja das java applet. oder so..


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Mrz 2010)

du kannst nicht so einfach ein bisschen "java code rausschreiben". um so was zu realisieren müsste die seite schnitstellen anbieten, die du dann benutzen könntest. ;-)


----------



## micha1621 (15. Mrz 2010)

also das aplett habe ich gefunden ..
doch wenn ich es als test mal auf meine hp einsetzte da kommt eine fehlermeldung..

ps.: habe das mit hilfe von dreamweaver rausgefunden.

hier der javacode
verändert

```
<applet width="560" height="280" mayscript="" alt=" " codebase="http://chat.knuddels.de/" archive="http://www.knuddels.de/applet.html/knuddelsk89yuo.jar" code="GroupChat.class">
<param value="2710,80,443" name="PORT" />
<param value="D9ABEE" name="background" />
<param value="0" name="foreground" />
<param value="000000" name="foregroundList" />
<param value="F7D1FF" name="backgroundList" />
<param value="" name="suggestion" />
<param value="kde" name="idPic" />
<param value="true" name="tunnel" />
<param value="0" name="appletID" />
<param value="Flirt|3|Over 20&gt;Channels&gt;Lokalrunde|4|Under 18|5|Lokalrunde&gt;Channels&gt;20+&gt;Fu&szlig;ball|6|Games|7|Classic|8|Themetalk&gt;Channels&gt;Fu&szlig;ball|9|Alle Channels|0" name="categories" />
<param value="6" name="plzCategories" />
<param value="0" name="languageID" />
<param value="0" name="layoutID" />
<param value="4000,15000,20000" name="hardRepaint" />
<param value="http://www.knuddels.de/applet.html/imgsk89yuo.zip" name="resource" />
<param value="http://www.knuddels.de/applet.html/knuddelsk89yuo.jar" name="cache_archive" />
<param value="1.0.0.1" name="cache_version" />
<param value="http://www.knuddels.de/applet.html/knuddelsk89yuo.cab" name="cabbase" />
<param value="#d9abef" name="boxbgcolor" /> </applet>
```

und hier der original.
wo liegt den mein denkfehler.?


```
<div style="width:560px;height:280px;background:#ddd;z-index:2;"><applet code="GroupChat.class" archive="knuddelsk89yuo.jar" codebase="http://chat.knuddels.de/" WIDTH="560" HEIGHT="280" alt=" " mayscript>
<param name=PORT value="2710,80,443">
<param name=background value="D9ABEE">
<param name=foreground value="0">
<param name=foregroundList value="000000">
<param name=backgroundList value="F7D1FF">
<param name=suggestion value="">
<param name=idPic value="kde">
<param name=tunnel value="true">
<param name=appletID value="0">
<param name=categories value="Flirt|3|Over 20>Channels>Lokalrunde|4|Under 18|5|Lokalrunde>Channels>20+>Fußball|6|Games|7|Classic|8|Themetalk>Channels>Fußball|9|Alle Channels|0">
<param name=plzCategories value="6">
<param name=languageID value="0">
<param name=layoutID value="0">
<param name=hardRepaint value="4000,15000,20000">
<param name=resource value="imgsk89yuo.zip">
<param name="cache_archive" VALUE="knuddelsk89yuo.jar">
<param name="cache_version" VALUE="1.0.0.1">
<param name=cabbase value="knuddelsk89yuo.cab">
<param name="boxbgcolor" value="#d9abef">
</applet></div>
```


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Mrz 2010)

Du hast einen weiten Weg vor Dir! Nimm Dir erst einmal ein gutes Buch, z. B. "Java von Kopf bis Fuß", und wenn Du das durchgearbeitet hast, dann schauen wir mal weiter.


----------



## micha1621 (16. Mrz 2010)

@Guybrush Threepwood .. ja genau so ein kommentar hat noch gefehlt..
ich will Java nicht lernen .. NEIN ich will jedeglich nur diese ebene in mein progi einbinden..
mehr nicht und auch nicht weniger..

und im bücherverband bin ich auch nicht ..
das ich mir jedes mal nen neues buch kaufen kann.:lol:


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Mrz 2010)

Sorry, wenn Dir die Antwort nicht gefallen hat, aber Du bist Lichtjahre davon entfernt, das angestrebte Ziel hinzubekommen. Die Art und Weise,wie Du die Fragen stellst zeigt, dass Du keine der notwendigen Grundlagen hast. Bereits Dein letzter Post  ("NEIN ich will jedeglich nur diese ebene in mein progi einbinden") zeigt, dass Du gar keine Vorstellungen darüber hast, was ein Programm eigentlich genau ist, und dass Du auch aus den vorhergehenden Antworten nichts lernen konntest. Ich glaube, es fehlen einfach komplett sämtliche Voraussetzungen.


----------



## micha1621 (16. Mrz 2010)

in sachen java schon..
habe das ja auch nie bestritten .. habe ich ja auch gesagt in meiner ersten post..


> nun ist es so das ich von java keine ahnung habe


deshalb frage ich ja nach..
aber warscheinlich wisst ihr das ja auch nicht..
habe mir auch falsche vorstellungen über das forum gemacht.. 

forums bewertung..:

0%   hilfe zu fragen
100% keine antwort auf fragen, bzw lösungs vorschläge..


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (16. Mrz 2010)

micha1621 hat gesagt.:


> forums bewertung..:
> 
> 0%   hilfe zu fragen
> 100% keine antwort auf fragen, bzw lösungs vorschläge..




Du machst mir Spaß! Wieso sollten andere Menschen sich für Dich
a.) die richtigen Fragen ausdenken, um sie
b.) für Dich zu beantworten,
c.) dabei korrekt erraten, was Du eigentlich unter den von Dir verwendeten Begriffen verstehst,
d.) in einem Forum, das Hausaufgaben heißt, also etwas, was Deine eigene Aufgabe ist, und zudem
e.) auf einem Gebiet, das meilenweit über Deiner Kompetenz liegt.

Du kannst nicht einfach eine Benutzeroberfläche irgendwie zusammenklicken und denken, dass es die von Dir vage ausgedachte Funktionalität hat. Ich weiß bis jetzt überhaupt nicht, was Du eigentlich unter "Progi" (Zitat) verstehst, oder ob Du ein fremdes Applet in eine HTML-Seite bei Dir einbinden willst, oder was.

Als ob die hier anwesenden Personen bei einer Firma angestellt wären, deren Klient Du bist. Wenn keiner versteht, was Du eigentlich meinst, dann könnte es eventuell ja daran liegen, auf welche Weise Du Fragen stellst. Ich nehme schwer an, dass auch in anderen Foren keine Gedanken gelesen werden können.


----------



## micha1621 (16. Mrz 2010)

schei... sry hättest du deine post nur 3 minuten später gestellt hätte ich dir gesagt das ich es geschaft habe..lol

ich habe mir de quellcode mit dreamweaver zurecht geschnitten..
und alle scripte von java die auf seite lagen heruntergeladen ..

fazit..

ich habe das was ich will..
bloß nur noch etwas zu groß..
aber das denke ich bekomme ich mit einem css hin.. oder sehe ob ich irgendwo noch was machen kann.. hier ein bild in bild wie es aussieht..

bild kommt noch..
// EDIT :

link zum bild.
http://boss-scripter.bplaced.net/knuddels/test123.bmp


----------



## homer65 (16. Mrz 2010)

micha1621 hat gesagt.:


> also das aplett habe ich gefunden ..
> doch wenn ich es als test mal auf meine hp einsetzte da kommt eine fehlermeldung..



Was kommt denn da für eine Fehlermeldung?

Du hast jetzt zwar die html Seite kopiert. Aber dir fehlt das eigentliche Java Programm, die .jar Datei. Und selbst, wenn du das hättest, würde dir die Umgebung fehlen mit der das Applet kommuniziert, sprich der Server. Übrigens kann ein Applet nur mit dem Server kommunizieren von dem es geladen wurde.


----------



## micha1621 (16. Mrz 2010)

wartet noch etwas ab.. ich werde euch das programm gerne zeigen denke mal das ich es morgen abend fertig habe weil ich noch andere sachen zu tuhn habe..


----------

